# Best way to handle rays?



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Need help. Took a barb to the palm this weekend and decided that I'm going about handling my sting-rays all wrong. What's the best way to retrieve your hook from these aquatic devil birds without getting Irwined? Pliers? Gaff? Net? Chloroform? AK-47?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The last time that I caught one I cut the line as close as I could. Did you use hot water on the palm? Good to use hot water but not always easily accessible on a boat.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very carefully! 

But really though the best thing to do is not worry about trying to cut the barb first, that is probably the best way to get stung. Ive had best luck by flipping them on their backs, then gently stepping on their tails. But really its probably worth it to just cut the line.

Just curious, how was the sting? Worse then a hardhead? I use to keep freshwater South American stingrays and their toxin is much more potent than their salt water counter parts. When they shed their barbs (they do about once a month) my fingers would turn numb just handling the shed barb which had just a small amount of flesh/mucus left on it! A tid bit here, but rays actually do not inject you with venom, instead their barbs are coated in a mucus membrane that when impaled in the unfortunate victim "un-sheaths" from the barb in the wound releasing the toxin. Ouch! After a sting it is very important to clean the wound well and Im guessing the doc hit you with a dose of anti-biotics.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am all in for the AK, perfect size scallops!


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

I tie a rag in a knot around the barb.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

It hurt like a ba$tard! Fortunately, I've never been stuck by a hard-head. However, when I was about 17, I had a 3 or 4# channel catfish flop off the hook and fall, from waist height, directly on to my bare foot. Barb went through my foot. That one was definitely worse than this weekend's ray sting. I, fortunately, was quick enough to anticipate the tail whip, and got pretty much entirely out of the way before he got me. Key words, "pretty much."


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

SHunter said:


> The last time that I caught one I cut the line as close as I could. Did you use hot water on the palm? Good to use hot water but not always easily accessible on a boat.



I didn't have any handy. I flushed the crap out of it with hydrogen peroxide when I got home though...that made it instantly worse, but progressively better.


----------



## Topgun1776 (Feb 18, 2011)

*I haven't had the dis-pleasure*

of handling rays or saltwater catfish yet, but, when I do....I won't !!!! I'm cutting that line !!!! ER's are against my religion!


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

A hardhead sting is nothing compared to a stingray. I took one to the wrist about 5 years ago. Unbelievable pain. Hot water will take the pain away but it's also a good idea to pick up an antibiotic as stingray stings cause necrosis around the wound (I took Cipro).

As for dealing with them, it's a toss up between cutting the line and the AK-47.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

It seems like every time I caught one, the ray had swallowed the hook. On those I just cut the line. It just wasn't worth the time trying to get it out. If I can see the hook and really want it back, I grab my pliers, wet one of my hand towels, turn the ray on its back, throw the wet towel over the tail and step on the tail and pull the hook out.


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 27, 2010)

Caught a fairly large ray last weekend. Had it up on the bow but decided that I didn't want it. While trying to get it back in the water, the bastard put a hole in my seat cushion! Barb on that [email protected]#$ thing was at least 8 inches long. From now on, I'm cutting the line. A long-handled pair of bolt cutters would work well though.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

For years I have always held the tail with one hand and pulled the barb off with the other. Note I said 'used to.' Last time I did that, my hands were wet and slipped causing the barb to slice my thumb abd index finger like a serrated knife. Just a little cut about half an inch long made for some serious pain.
Thank goodnes I had a little 101-proof Wild Turkey in my tacklebox. A little on the cuts and the rest down the hatch. Next time I will cut the line.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

I always do whats mentioned above (1)Flip it on its back. (2)Step on the tail or have a friend step on it :whistling3)pliers and remove hook. (4)Use pliers to grab the tail and throw it back or use for shark bait.:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Handling Sting Rays*

My advice, based on some 70+ years of dealing with them, is not to fool with it. If you're going to eat it, get it into the cooler/bucket ASAP. If not; get it back into the water as fast as possible.

Cut the line as close as you can get it to the hook. Hooks are cheap!

Get it back into the water.

Don't cut the barb off and throw it(barb) into the water for someone to step on. Cutting the barb off the ray serves no purpose as it will grows a new one.

I heard about this woman who cut off a sting ray tail and managed to sit(don't ask me how) on it. The barb worked its way through her buttock and came out in her groin. A very painful process. This was in the days before antibiotics. C2


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

I have caught alot of rays while surf fishing and have always grabbed their tail with a pair of pliers and flip them on their back. After I get the hook out I grab them by the tail again and drag them back to the water and let them swim off.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

JoeKing said:


> I have caught alot of rays while surf fishing and have always grabbed their tail with a pair of pliers and flip them on their back. After I get the hook out I grab them by the tail again and drag them back to the water and let them swim off.



That'd been my approach to handling rays up until last weekend...I took a shot at him with my beefy lineman's pliers...he must have felt a disturbance in the force, because he got his light-saber into my hand well before the pliers even touched his tail.


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Ouch! I guess I've been lucky!


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

I have always wrapped a towel around the tail, flipped them on there back and removed the hook, unless swallowed then cut the line. I made the mistake of picking a small one up by the tail, I had control but just from him wiggling the spike cut me a bit. It stung.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

Chop tail off with fishing knife. Throw into cooler. Hand over to Korea lady that lives a few doors down. Come back later for a delicious dinner and a few bottles of soju.


----------

